# Your preferred P90?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I know we have a few P90 lovers here. What's your favourite? What qualities does it have that beat the competion?

Discuss


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

P90s are way too noisy to be used in our house, so I have a set of MJS Stacked Big Single pickups in my LP Special.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have old P90’s that are great, but for newer ones, I actually like the Gibson stock P90’s. As good or better than the boutique winders IMO.
I have a late 90’s LP Special that sounds amazing. And I’ve owned 2 or 3 others with stock Gibson P90’s. Equally good.


----------



## hollywoodcrash (Nov 14, 2019)

I just got an Epiphone Casino Worn, with the chrome coloured dog ears, and it sounds magnificent and totally P90. This is my 5th or 6th P90 in the last few years, I can assure you they're not all the same. I like the Epiphones, I had 2008-era Gibsons in an Epiphone double cut junior and they were actually the worse, which I did some research on and they were designed to be quite different. Godin, Eastwood etc all good. Love P90s!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the stock one in my 2018 LP Jr.

The stock P90 in my 2015 LP Jr. is a different design and a little more mellow than the 2018.

I had a real 50s P90 Gold Top on loan once and it roared through a Twin.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> I like the stock one in my 2018 LP Jr.
> 
> The stock P90 in my 2015 LP Jr. is a different design and a little more mellow than the 2018.
> 
> I had a real 50s P90 Gold Top on loan once and it roared through a Twin.


You're talking Gibson here ?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have rarely played a bad P90. Through a good amp, you can all make them they sing like angels.

I like the Epiphone from every era, they are very articulated and have that bell/piano like tone to them.

I've had two sets of Gibson slug P90 (like in the 2014 LP MM) and they were OK, but didn't have that P90 spark.

I have a set of Tyson Tone '57s and they have a very rich and round tone, with less high end though.

I have a Lollar in my Jr and it is a beast, very efficient on string separation, not unlike the Epiphone.

I have a PRS SE Soapbar 1 and up to now the ones in there are my preferred. Very very clear, clean or dirty.

I've had a set of Sanford Magnetics. Funny to say, but they were just TOO clean for my taste. Maybe it was the amps I was playing them through at the time. I should have kept them. Can't find them anymore.

_EDIT: I even had a $21.99 Chinese P90 (8.6K Alnico 2) in my Jr (to replace the awful stock stacked P100) and it sounded great. I only replaced it with the Lollar because one came up for $40. Sounded pretty much the same ... really !_
​


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> You're talking Gibson here ?


yes


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> yes


You had two similar LP Jr spaced 3 years apart and they had a different pickup ? I was under the impression that (apart from the slug P90 in the 2014 LP MM) all Gibson P90 for a particular model were the same through the years.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

+1 for 2018 Gibsons. I've had three different LP Classic 2018 and all sounded great. I think Godin tends to use Lollars frequently, and have heard them they sound good. Even the Chinese P90s I had in a Gretsch Streamliner were decent. My Gibson Blueshawk has "Blues 90's" - not sure what the technical difference is but they are a little lower output and more mellow.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

The JS Moore in my Monty SG.

Great amount of output with a lot of usable range...
Punchy and "middy" when the volume knob is maxed out
Clear and 'stratty' when the volume knob is rolled down.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like brighter pickups so Lindy Fralin gets my vote


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

This one..an '88....spank, grit, pop, bounce and beef.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I kinda went down this rabbit hole with my LP Jr. I was thinking maybe some aftermarket versions would be superior to the modern Gibson production. After a lot of internet reading, apparently nope. Gibson hasn't really changed anything about them at all and their stock P90's are about on par with their vintage ones and there's not an appreciable difference in the aftermarket either. So I just left well enough alone.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a set of McNelly P90's that I really like - the neck is 6.6K and is very sweet and articulate. The bridge is 8.6K and is very well balanced for a P90, but can still dish out the grind.

I really like the openness and balance, while still having loads of girth and the recognizable mids/highs of a P90, that Tim hits with his P90 winds.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I put a set of Lollars in a LP Special that I had, they were excellent P90s.

They were a '50s wind in the bridge and an Underwound (now just seems to be called Low wind) in the neck.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I have stock Gibson P90 sets in a Pete Townshend SG Special (2002 original-issue, red) and a 2007 Historic LP Special Doublecut 60 and both sound great with lots of gritty P90 greatness. I often try all sorts of humbuckers in my LPs and SGs but those 2 P90 guitars sound exactly as I expected them to, so… they stay in as I have no reason to try anything else.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I still have an LP Special from '07 that I put a set of TV Jones Magnatrons in, the Lollars went into an '11 Special.
I found that the original bridge pickups were fine, but the neck to be a bit dark for my tastes on both guitars.

Both replacement sets didn't have that issue, neck pickups are sparkly and clear with plenty of high end.

I had an '18 Special that I was going to throw a set of mini HBs into, but liked the original P90s enough to leave them in the guitar.
It seems to me that Gibosn changed the recipes along the way, to my ears anyway.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Zhangbucker Honk Plus A5/Cherrick A2 set in my CS Firebird. Extra midrange snot and grind in the bridge position, clear as a bell in the neck but still enough output to feel good. Middle position is beautiful and as a rule I really dislike middle positions. Clear and spanky with the volume backed off. Just great pickups.

Edit: Gibson P90's are also great. Also Wolfetones. There's so many flavors and they seem to be an ideal design for winders to add their own personality to. Overall my favorite pickup.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> You had two similar LP Jr spaced 3 years apart and they had a different pickup ? I was under the impression that (apart from the slug P90 in the 2014 LP MM) all Gibson P90 for a particular model were the same through the years.


Slug poles on the 2015 and screw poles on the 2018.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The stock P90s in the Fano I had were amazing.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

My favorite is McNelly
Followed by Jason lollar
Both are vintage wind

Nathan


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Slug poles on the 2015 and screw poles on the 2018.


Ah ... I was sure the slugs were only used on the Melody maker. Very different then.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> Ah ... I was sure the slugs were only used on the Melody maker. Very different then.


I got the 2015 used but the Gibson spec page says it has a P90S - T. So it's the original pickup. The original owner got rid of the robo tuners and put Klusons on it, also put a nylon nut on there in place of the original brass one. The 2015 is a nice sounding guitar but needs a new bridge. I bought it in 2017 but if I'd known the 2018 was coming I would have waited.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

The Sanford Magnetics set I had in a Les Paul that got stolen.


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

I might have just got a bad one the the one a tried was muddy as hell, neck was super bassy, I was so disappointed!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the stock P90s in my PRS SE Soapbar II.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Dg87 said:


> I might have just got a bad one the the one a tried was muddy as hell, neck was super bassy, I was so disappointed!


Did you take photos of that guitar ? I'd bet that its neck P90 was adjusted as high as the bridge P90. Out of all pickups, singlecoils, humbuckers, Filtertron, etc, a P90 is the most sensitive to height adjustment. Even the best P90 ever in neck position will sound muddy if too close to strings.

This is where a neck P90 should be.










Kenmac said:


> I like the stock P90s in my PRS SE Soapbar II.


I'm with you, they probably are the best ones out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can match the pole pieces to your radius too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a pair of Seymour Duncan P-90s in my 2007 Godin LG. I like them and see/hear no reason to change them. Much better than the one that was in a Telecaster Aerodyne I had, and leagues better than a Guitar Fetish one I tried.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had several kinds (Gibson, SD Antiquities, Bare Knuckle, Lollars). The Sanford Magnetics set I had were really nice which I would describe as round/full with bite. I had them in my Yamaha SG1802.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I just had Craig (Vineham) wind me a set of bluesdog with the neck pickup RWRP. Great pickups, great cleans on the clean channel and cleans up nice with the overdriven tones. Very touch sensitive. 🎸


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

After going through all things P90 for a year including a 50’s that I got in a guitar from Hugh, I ended up keeping and loving the Fishman Gristlemaster P90’s set. Quiet and clear when wanted, warm when needed.
Really the voicings are awesome and being able to switch between them rules.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you guys matching the poles to the radius of the neck, or sticking flat?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Budda said:


> Are you guys matching the poles to the radius of the neck, or sticking flat?


Tried matching, didn't do much. All flat now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> Are you guys matching the poles to the radius of the neck, or sticking flat?


I don't entirely match the string radius, I go for tone and volume if needed, but yeah I like to adjust things.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> Are you guys matching the poles to the radius of the neck, or sticking flat?


Only if a string sounded a bit weaker output than the others, but usually just leave them flat and adjust the pickup overall.
With my Junior and the dog ear pickup that's a direct mount though, adjusting the poles is about all you have to go with.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Only if a string sounded a bit weaker output than the others, but usually just leave them flat and adjust the pickup overall.
> With my Junior and the dog ear pickup that's a direct mount though, adjusting the poles is about all you have to go with.


For a dog ear you can always add a shim between cover and guitar surface.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> For a dog ear you can always add a shim between cover and guitar surface.


Ya, I have seen those, but they seem to mostly be used on an ES type guitar.
On a flat top like the Junior, the pole adjustment seems to be enough.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Ya, I have seen those, but they seem to mostly be used on an ES type guitar.
> On a flat top like the Junior, the pole adjustment seems to be enough.


Right. I played with that for awhile and came back to level with cover. That Lollar is strong enough, if pole pieces are too close to strings, it starts to lose its definition and gets a little ice picky.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Budda said:


> Are you guys matching the poles to the radius of the neck, or sticking flat?


I adjust, but not to match the radius, I go for a tone that I have in my head with balanced highs and lows and some pronounced mids


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Once I got into P-90s I never met one I didn't like.
I did remove them when I modded my les Paul--but it had been routed for humbuckers & the P-90s (copies) didn't sit in the guitar very well, (The moved around a lot for starters) and it wasn't the sound I was going for at the time.

Now I have a P-Rail in my LP copy--and the sound I use the most is the P-90 setting.
Would I prefer a pickup that is just a P-90?
maybe.

If I get another electric getting a P-90 equipped one is on my radar--nothing definite at this point, but its it happens...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Kinman - Zero Hum - P-90 Bucker & Bucker Heavy


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

aC2rs said:


> P90s are way too noisy to be used in our house, so I have a set of MJS Stacked Big Single pickups in my LP Special.


I have great business dealings with Smytte(sp) at MJS big BIG fan of his business


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

Budda said:


> I know we have a few P90 lovers here. What's your favourite? What qualities does it have that beat the competion?
> 
> Discuss


I have recently purchased a Nystrom JM with P90 Lollars in it..My first experience with the with pup and i love it a fair bit of hum when OD outside of center position but that is to be expected very happy with the growl from the Lollar's


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Warren Gibson said:


> I have recently purchased a Nystrom JM with P90 Lollars in it..My first experience with the with pup and i love it a fair bit of hum when OD outside of center position but that is to be expected very happy with the growl from the Lollar's


As a JM fan, I'd love to know about the guitar you got.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

zontar said:


> Once I got into P-90s I never met one I didn't like.


As much as I love a P90, I am not crazy about the Duncan SP-90 3B Custom P90 (bridge). Too humbuckery (this must be a word) and not polite at all. Their Vintage ones are sweet though...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

superfly said:


> As much as I love a P90, I am not crazy about the Duncan SP-90 3B Custom P90 (bridge). Too humbuckery (this must be a word) and not polite at all. Their Vintage ones are sweet though...


Fair enough--not everyone likes the same thing--and I've never tried those ones (Unless that's what was in my Les Paul when I bought it)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

superfly said:


> As much as I love a P90, I am not crazy about the Duncan SP-90 3B Custom P90 (bridge). Too humbuckery (this must be a word) and not polite at all. Their Vintage ones are sweet though...


I had that one in a Godin LG and it actually was the only P90 ever I didn't like.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

BGood said:


> I had that one in a Godin LG and it actually was the only P90 ever I didn't like.


Glad I am not alone on this... It's weird how SD keeps advertising the Custom and the Vintage as a pair, they came like that in my Telecaster TC-90... I've been thinking of finding another Vintage for the bridge. SD must think a beefier bridge is a must with the P-90's setup or something...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hard to choose. I have this 3 x p90 strat and each pickup is a different winder. Neck is a Throbak, middle is a Fralin, bridge is a Wolftone mean (neck pup). The Throbak is supposed to be a bridge pickup but they balance better like this. It's a strat on steroids. They are free from hum too thanks to an Ilitch back plate. No change in tone, no hum. I probably like the Throbak best- it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@zztomato that a noventa?

I tried this 63 epi through a 72 princeton today, sounded pretttty good.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> @zztomato that a noventa?
> 
> I tried this 63 epi through a 72 princeton today, sounded pretttty good.
> 
> View attachment 383811


It's just one of my partscasters. I really liked the sonic grey body and decided it would suit some p90 action.

Nice Epi! Those mini hums are awesome.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> I had that one in a Godin LG and it actually was the only P90 ever I didn't like.
> 
> View attachment 383367​


L&M Halifax had two of these used. I so wanted to love them, but didn't like the sound. Glad it wasn't just me, my Gibson P-90s are much better. Guitars were otherwise awesome and ridiculously affordable.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> L&M Halifax had two of these used. I so wanted to love them, but didn't like the sound. Glad it wasn't just me, my Gibson P-90s are much better. Guitars were otherwise awesome and ridiculously affordable.


I could have replaced the P90s but there was more. Not being a Fender type aficionado, I couldn't deal with the lack of height between strings and body. The bridge being recessed in the body, I could never find a comfortable position for my picking hand. The other thing was the rough mahogany texture on the back of the neck. It was like playing a sandpaper neck.

Not for me ...


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

zztomato said:


> Hard to choose. I have this 3 x p90 strat and each pickup is a different winder. Neck is a Throbak, middle is a Fralin, bridge is a Wolftone mean (neck pup). The Throbak is supposed to be a bridge pickup but they balance better like this. It's a strat on steroids. They are free from hum too thanks to an Ilitch back plate. No change in tone, no hum. I probably like the Throbak best- it's pretty sweet.


This is a guitar I have dreamt of more than a few times. Glad to see people are enjoying and not ashamed of such monstrosities, and I see one in my not too distant future. For now I will enjoy my Fender Tele with a set neck, 2 P90's and a tune-o-matic bridge. You know, more standard stuff...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I played a Casino last week, and loved it--btu funds are such that I could not buy it--but I did buy a pedal & pedalboard (As posted elsewhere.)
The P-90s on that sounded great.
Not sure which type Epiphone uses on them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> I played a Casino last week, and loved it


Was it one of the new "worn" ones?
I liked the one I tried...but I am somewhat biased as I really love my Casino Coupe. 









Rumour has it that they changed the pickup specs from the ones used in prior Casinos and Casino Coupes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> Was it one of the new "worn" ones?
> I liked the one I tried...but I am somewhat biased as I really love my Casino Coupe.
> View attachment 384547
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a worn one.
I also played a gloss finished one I liked as well.
But something about the worn one I liked better--although I might be rough on the finish.


----------

